
Welcome to the CHIP Operating System - bootload
http://docs.getchip.com/
======
jupiter2
At first I thought it was a completely new twist on an Operating System -
maybe something like DexOS:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DexOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DexOS) or
MikeOS: [http://mikeos.sourceforge.net/](http://mikeos.sourceforge.net/) but
it's "just" Debian...

The hardware is nice, in love with the low-power requirements and connection
options. Personally not a fan of these single board systems as they tend to be
less portable than handhelds or UMPCs.

The site's documentation is absolutely awesome. Not too many distros spend
time putting together useful documentation - most are vague offerings unless
you've been following the distro for years. The passion here is evident, the
author's regard for indoctrinating new users is much appreciated (like I said,
too many sites simply don't communicate well, if at all). Wish him the best
for the niche crowd that's surely interested in SBCs.

------
eterps
Misleading title. The 'Operating System' is just Linux. (which is okay, just
don't pretend it is a new or other OS)

~~~
yohui
Misleading? So new Linux distros aren't operating systems to you?

~~~
renownedmedia
They're not _new_ operating systems.

~~~
yohui
The title doesn't say "new"? It just says "Welcome to the CHIP Operating
System" at this time, which to me just says this is going to examine what CHIP
uses for its OS.

------
vive-la-liberte
>CHIP can also be battery powered. Specifically, any single cell (1S) 3.7V
Lithium Polymer (LiPo) battery with a 2-pin JST-PH 2.0mm end can be connected
to the JST-PH socket.

I like that they've given the CHIP the option of battery power.

------
isawczuk
I'm CHIP backer and I'ce already received 2 perfectly working boards. I'm
looking at discussion for long time: Why there is so many negativity about
CHIP but Raspberry PI receive only positive feedback?

~~~
xgbi
Because RPi is way more mature? Look at the CHIP forums and how many people
have problems having the device work correctly. And don't even start on the
flashing procedure...

Also, RPi is way older. In '12 when it arrived, there were many problems, but
it also was nearly alone on the market. When today you have many alternatives
that are maybe pricier, but a lot more reliable (Arduino, BeagleBone, Pi..).

------
signa11
so, basically it looks like debian running on a cortex-a8 sbc...other than the
$9 price point, _i_ don't see anything new. am I missing something fundamental
here ?

~~~
bootload
_" am I missing something fundamental here ?"_

It's just another toy, right? When I hear this about some technology someone
has created, I always keep in mind this quote, _" Don't be discouraged if what
you produce initially is something other people dismiss as a toy. In fact,
that's a good sign."_ [0]

It (CHIP) might take off, it may not. One thing I'm certain of is the trend of
computers are getting smaller and cheaper, and I think about this every time I
see computers that sell for hundreds and thousands of dollars.

[0] Organic startup ideas ~
[http://paulgraham.com/organic.html](http://paulgraham.com/organic.html)

------
pjc50
Is the CHIP CE-marked? Is it available in Europe?

------
ausjke
Still did not receive mine, honestly I already lost my interests in it, there
are so many competitors and this took too long.

------
chei0aiV
Looks like it is either Debian or Debian based?

~~~
bentpins
It says it's based on Debian in the "Welcome to The CHIP Operating System"
section

"And because it’s based on the popular Linux Debian, if there’s something you
need, you can probably install it."

------
akhilcacharya
I'd just like for mine to finally ship :(

(I'm a december backer)

~~~
isawczuk
I've already have mine on desk. Check the website, they update it with
shipping info.

~~~
akhilcacharya
I already put my information on backerkit, but it still says "ready to ship".

